# Spitfire MK_XVI



## sunny91 (Oct 22, 2007)

Airshow flyby. good motor sound.good quality vid.

Sunny


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 22, 2007)

If I heard this while at my house, I'd just bypass the door and go straight through the window! Nice vid.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 23, 2007)

Question. During the flyby (and, interestingly enough) in a Spitfire simulator program, there is a high pitched whistle. Is that sound from the Merlin engine, or unique to the aircraft chassis? Just curious...


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for this vid, really sounded awsome, full blast on my entertainment system!!!! i think its the merlin, p51 got similar whistle. i CANNOT believe thet announced that their are still 3000 spitfires in world, amazing!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

Combination of the supercharger and the wingroot mounted radiators.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

eddie_brunette said:


> thanks for this vid, really sounded awsome, full blast on my entertainment system!!!! i think its the merlin, p51 got similar whistle. i CANNOT believe thet announced that their are still 3000 spitfires in world, amazing!!!



"Three dozen" was the quote.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info Matt.


----------

